# isla blanca/ascension bay



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

folks-
headed down to fly fish these spots in August. Hoping to target mostly tarpon (baby) and permit as well. Anyone have any input as to how it is in august or flies to use?? thanks in advance


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

wooly buggers


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

lolol


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I fished it in March a couple years ago. Don't know about August. My guess is that the fishing is still good but it's storm season so you'll have to watch for that before you go.

Love the area. Lots of tarpon, snook, and barracuda. Even got a few permit shots.

I caught tarpon, snook, and barracuda on a red/white seaducer tied on (guessing) a size 1/0 hook. Also got a big swing and miss from a much bigger tarpon on a black/purple bunny fly. Maybe these fish have a preference, but I got the feeling they'd eat whatever you could get in front of them. Bring some small crab flies for the permit (dime or nickel sized merkins).

I'd bring a spinning rod too rigged up with a weightless bass assassin or something like that. There are lots of really tight mangrove creeks and small lakes where you really can't fly cast.


----------



## Malbec (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been down a couple of times, as well, but both trips were in June. Other than the concern for tropical weather, as Bruce J mentioned, I would imagine the conditions to be similar. 
I fished mostly for Permit but went looking for baby Tarpon, too. The tarpon weren't too picky with which flies they would hit, so we were successful with deceivers, cockroaches and bunnies of various colors. I tied them with mono weed guards because we were casting up tight under mangroves. If I got aggressive with my presentation and wrapped the fly around a branch, many times it would unwrap and spin right back off.
Take a variety of crab patterns for the permits of different size and weights. We had the most success with smaller light brown and tan crabs. The guides seemed to like those that I had tied with chartreuse thread and smaller white rubber legs. I think the weight was the most important thing, though. The fly has to get down to the fish in time for them to see it.
I took a spinning rod with one of those tube lures for barracudas and had a blast with them!
Good luck!


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

Cool- thanks guys.....i will keep all this stuff in mind..will post pics when i get back


----------

